# Barfing and bad poops



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

Since we got our pup we haven't found a food she has done good on. We had weight loss and barfing with Innova, horrible itchiness with Orijen, and now the worst results so far with Solid Gold. She has had neon poops. It smells as bad as it looks, and stains like red wine. I'm sure if I had a black light, these runny, nasty, neon poops would glow in the dark. 

She has been repeatedly vet checked, and she's fine. We ran all the tests and got multiple opinions. We've had to have her on boiled chicken and rice. Every time we've put her on that for a few days to settle her tummy, she's completely fine. Then we try again with her kibble, and it's back to barfing. I've had to keep subcutaneous fluids on hand due to dehydration from all the barfing and pooping! 

Do I continue this kibble experiment, or simply move on to raw or home cooked? I hate watching her go through this. I know that she hasn't eaten anything she's not supposed to (except for one cinnamon hard candy, she regretted that immediately). We also took care to transition her food slowly, and never saw improvement. We're only two weeks into Solid Gold (after the transition period), but her reaction is so bad, I don't know if I will even try to let her finish this bag.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My male pup could not tolerate chicken, so you might try brown rice and cooked hamburger to settle her stomach, then move to a red meat kibble or a fish based protein, something other than chicken. Many people have had success with Wellness Core.


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

Stosh said:


> My male pup could not tolerate chicken, so you might try brown rice and cooked hamburger to settle her stomach, then move to a red meat kibble or a fish based protein, something other than chicken. Many people have had success with Wellness Core.


She was fine on the boiled chicken, but I've had dogs with issues like that before. My last dog couldn't handle duck at all. I'll give red meats a shot, thanks. 

Edit: I just reviewed the food ingredient lists. The Innova and Orijen were mostly chicken, but the Solid Gold wasn't. It's bison/salmon. Now I really don't know why she's having these issues.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Kagogi said:


> She was fine on the boiled chicken, but I've had dogs with issues like that before. My last dog couldn't handle duck at all. I'll give red meats a shot, thanks.
> 
> Edit: I just reviewed the food ingredient lists. The Innova and Orijen were mostly chicken, but the Solid Gold wasn't. It's bison/salmon. Now I really don't know why she's having these issues.


 
just be wary of some red meat formulas (usually grain free) that have higher Ca levels (over 1.6%)..you dont want these for a growing gsd. orijens fish formula would work in that regard.

its hard to say from what you have said that chicken is actually the problem.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have SIBO and EPI been ruled out?


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeb had similar problems. I found the only kibble he does well on is Pro Plan Selects. Otherwise it's nothing but diahrea (even with wellness, innova, solid gold, etc).


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> just be wary of some red meat formulas (usually grain free) that have higher Ca levels (over 1.6%)..you dont want these for a growing gsd. orijens fish formula would work in that regard.
> 
> its hard to say from what you have said that chicken is actually the problem.


We have a really great pet store that I'll probably swing by sometime soon. They always make sure people with large breed puppies stay with foods that won't cause any problems. Every time I go in, I get a fact sheet on it. 

As for the chicken, I did realize it most likely wasn't the problem after reviewing the three formulas. Only two were chicken, and the one she did the worst on has no chicken at all. 



Rerun said:


> Have SIBO and EPI been ruled out?


SIBO yes, EPI no (that I know of). I actually hadn't heard of EPI ever until you mentioned it. I had to google it.  I'll call tomorrow and find out if that was ruled out.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The blood test for EPI alone ran me about $175 and that was outside the normal bloodwork (around $300), so my guess would be they didn't rule it out unless they asked about the extra test. However, EPI usually doesn't cause vomiting as far as I know, but the other symptoms fit. My 7 yr old female was diagnosed at the age of 3.


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

ZebsMommy said:


> Zeb had similar problems. I found the only kibble he does well on is Pro Plan Selects. Otherwise it's nothing but diahrea (even with wellness, innova, solid gold, etc).


At least I feel like my pup is less of a freak. That gives me some hope that I can find something to feed her that won't wreck her bottom (or my carpet). These replies have given me a few different ideas. Hopefully one of them works.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Jees I wish I could help? I'm having a problem with the Orijen as well......Ok I will say my dog is starting to itch and scratch like a crack addict. I thought it was from the wood burner I use to heat my house, it's so dry in there so that can be it plus the fact that I think she is losing the rest of her puppy coat? Not too sure? I have a hard time thinking it is the food but now that you mentioned it, it may be?


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I would try a more mainstreamed food. There are many out there that you may be over looking that might be perfect. The foods you listed are all pretty rich, maybe try something a bit keyed down for her sensitive tummy. I could give suggestions if you like just PM me as many do not like my suggestions but they work and it is your dog that is important.

Hope things improve.

Cherri


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It would be helpful to know exactly which tests she's had. Can you get copies of the test results from your vet? I always have them FAX them to me so I can look at them myself.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Kagogi said:


> Since we got our pup we haven't found a food she has done good on. We had weight loss and barfing with Innova, horrible itchiness with Orijen, and now the worst results so far with Solid Gold. She has had neon poops. It smells as bad as it looks, and stains like red wine. I'm sure if I had a black light, these runny, nasty, neon poops would glow in the dark.
> 
> She has been repeatedly vet checked, and she's fine. We ran all the tests and got multiple opinions. We've had to have her on boiled chicken and rice. Every time we've put her on that for a few days to settle her tummy, she's completely fine. Then we try again with her kibble, and it's back to barfing. I've had to keep subcutaneous fluids on hand due to dehydration from all the barfing and pooping!
> 
> Do I continue this kibble experiment, or simply move on to raw or home cooked? I hate watching her go through this. I know that she hasn't eaten anything she's not supposed to (except for one cinnamon hard candy, she regretted that immediately). We also took care to transition her food slowly, and never saw improvement. We're only two weeks into Solid Gold (after the transition period), but her reaction is so bad, I don't know if I will even try to let her finish this bag.


Has your dog been near any rat poison or eaten any dead critters outside?

Poison Warning

Has your dog eaten any treats with food colorings?


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It would be helpful to know exactly which tests she's had. Can you get copies of the test results from your vet? I always have them FAX them to me so I can look at them myself.


They'd have to mail them (no fax). I never thought to ask for test result print outs before. I'll put that on my vet visit checklist, so I never have that happen again. From what I recall, basically everything they tested for were common things. Diabetes, kidney issues, blockage, parvo...the usual suspects. 



rjvamp said:


> Has your dog been near any rat poison or eaten any dead critters outside?
> 
> Poison Warning
> 
> Has your dog eaten any treats with food colorings?


There's no way that she got to poison directly from a bottle, and we don't spray or anything, but it is possible she got to dead animals. We have feral cats all over the place. They drop dead in my area all the time. I can't say for 100% certainty that she didn't eat any part of one. 

The majority of her treats and foods are completely natural, but one of them has an artificial red dye. 

This morning we let her try a Wellness sample we had. She hasn't had it escape out of her mouth, it remains to be seen how it processes and digests. But I'm happy she kept it down (this one is chicken/whitefish..large breed puppy super 5 mix). If it's a problem from eating dead cats, I hope this gets out of her system. I'll be doing a thorough yard sweep for dead animals tomorrow.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

If you have feral cats dropping dead literally then someone is poisoning them is my bet. And you want to be careful with your dog. You may want to alert Animal Control to let them know about the dead cats as this is a potential problem for other wildlife too. 

Alley Cat has a Trap, Spay/Neuter, Return plan they work with local communities on: 

Alley Cat Allies


----------

